# 无法使用fcitx

## punkid

我装了fcitx，但是无法调出中文输入法。我已经修改了/etc/env.d/99local，.xinitrc,但是还是没办法加载。

```
~/.xinitrc

#! /bin/sh

export XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx

export XIM=fcitx

export XIM_PROGRAM=fcitx

export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim

fcitx&

startkde
```

```
99local

LANG="zh_CN"

LC_ALL="zh_CN"

XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"

XIM="fcitx"

XIM_PROGRAM="fcitx"
```

----------

